# Breeders in KY or surrounding states?



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi all,
I am looking to get a gsd puppy in a few months and was wanting some recommendations for breeders in kentucky or the surrounding states. I'm looking more for show lines than working. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For show lines in Kentucky I'd go to Drachefeld.

http://www.drachefeld.com/


Also, the NASS is in Lexington this fall. That would be a good chance to see some nice dogs and meet breeders and show people.

http://www.gsdca-wda.org/nass/nass2008-info.htm


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What are you planning to do with your puppy?

No matter what lines, I would look for someone that actually trials and handles their dogs.

I still would recommend Randy Tyson in CA. I will PM you, as we live in the area and know the breeders in KY, GA and TN, etc


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She has working lines but they are nice!!! 

Check out KleinenHain
http://www.freewebs.com/kleinenhain/

She is also on the board!


----------



## leigha33 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was planning on doing mostly confirmation maybe some agility. What ever she (the pup) enjoys the most!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a 17wk old puppy from kleinen hain (wanda who is on this board)..If agility is what your looking for (among other titles),,definately check out her website.."Max" , my Masi's 'daddy', has tons of titles in agility/obed , is sar certified, etc..Helga (mom) is narcotics certified, I think has her RN or legs in it anyhow, and is a eurosport dog.

I believe she has some breeding(s) planned, you'd have to ask her.
I am VERY VERY happy with this puppy (and had her shipped site unseen I might add) she is exactly what I asked for. 

I am looking forward to doing obed/agility with her in the future.
Diane


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes Wanda's Max just got is AX in agility. It is up in Braggs.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

"Max" is my puppy's uncle (love saying that) and his breeding with Helga had some great looking pups. There was one girl who was soooo adorable. I'm very pleased (so is my vet!) with my puppy but they are working lines.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane, Iam looking forward to many reports of Masi's new titles. Mybe some day we can trial Drake and Masi together at an agility trial. I couldnt have put Masi in a better home if I had tried. 

Helga is in Heat now and will not be bred this heat. I'm looking for a trial to finish her Rally Novice real soon. I'm hoping in the next couple of months. I'm not sure she will be ready for her CD but we will see.

Helga will be bred next spring if all goes right.

Kathy thanks. I have to note that Max does have one win out of 3 towards his UKC conformation CH. title with I hope to finish this winter.

Jenn, also thanks. I just love your little boy and cant wait to see him as an adult.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I personally, as well as my 4 year old daughter, was SCHMOOOOOZED by Max this past weekend and caught up with Wanda who I have not seen in years.

Very stable and approachable for adults and children - a major requirement for me for any dog. Nothing phased him.

I like that she does the training and handling.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Sue. It was really nice talking to you again, I do so miss the days of SchH. 

Max just loves kids, He thinks he owns my 5 year old grandson. Because of a 6 month stay in the hospital from birth (only weighing 1lb) Max didnt get to meet Aden until later in life. 

This was Max's first meeting with any kid and he watched Adens every move (even pulled him around in a basket given him "basket rides" for hours on in) and when Aden took naps Max would nap with him.

Dad (my son) found he had to walk a fine line around Max when it involved Aden.

Sue BTW your daughter is adorable, give her a big hug from Max and me..


----------



## catbest (Apr 3, 2001)

leigha33, You might want to check out Max's daughter from the same litter that Masi is from. Wanda moved her to Hena C and I think she is still available.
http://www.vonhena-c.com/shepherdOtherBreedersPages/HelgaNomex.htm

This photo does not do her justice. She was my favorite female from the litter but I couldnt take her since I have another pup reserved already. She should be a nice size and she has a wonderful head and expression. I would still take her in a heartbeat if my husband would have let me have two pups. 
Cathie in Wa State


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey YOU!!!!!! Good to see you on here finally!!!

Will see you tracking tomorrow!!!! Kayos is staying home, long story. Just Havoc tomorrow.


----------



## catbest (Apr 3, 2001)

HI KATHY!!
Good to see you here too. I will see you in the morning for sure!! 
I am looking forward to it and so is Seb. It should be really nice by the water. Hope Kayos is ok.....!! She is such a sweetheart. 
See you in the AM. 
Cathie


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Kathy, what happened to Kayos??? I hope she's alright!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll start a new thread over in stories!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww Cathie, now you must not have seen my Masi ))))

While I do think the sable girl is a cutie,,,I am pretty sure "my Masi" is the cutest girl in the bunch,,oh and did I mention the smartest too )))) *vbg*


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is darling!!!!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

And then there is Masi's twin brother, how handsome is he?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well of course he is as handsome as his sister is pretty))) 

I'll bet he's an angel to,,,this Masi girl is a wild thing ))

We just took a 1.5 mile hike and she is still raring to go!

Of course to top off this nice pleasant walk, we get almost to the car, and she decides to PLOP in a MUD PUDDLE!!! LOL..She's a "bad bad" puppy ))))))))
diane


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Their the best pups that for sure)))

Drake dont stop. I have to put him in a crate for naps or he wouldnt stop. If i didnt crate him for naps Max wouldnt get any rest.

Max had another trial this past weekend and I took Drake with and dropped him off at a friends who was sitting with 5 other pups. She said she couldnt keep Drake out of the kiddy pool ))))

Does Masi love the air vents? If i cant find Drake he's either on a vent or on Max's bed.


----------



## catbest (Apr 3, 2001)

Hi Diane,
OHHHH YES!!! I have seen pics of Masi literally since the day she was born and she is perfect!! You are also the perfect home for her, she is so happy and doing really super well. Its fun to see the pictures of her as she grows. 

I like the sable girl because I love the blocky head and body types and sables are my personal favorite. They change so much as they mature and I think Max's pup listed on Hena C probably is a totally new color again. I don't want to ask Pam for new pictures for me personally but I would love to see her now. 

I have a female reserved from Schraderhausk9 and if all goes well she should be born in a week or so. Jean's dogs are flat amazing. I went for a visit last Sunday and was so impressed. 

Cathie Best


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wanda, that is toooo funny about drake,,Masi is the same way,,a BIG TIME water rat!! whether it's the doggie pool, mud puddles or the lake we've been going to...

Masi loves her "fans",,when the AC isn't on,,if I have a fan on,,she's in front of it,,I have crate fans to,,and she just lays there with the fan blowing on her LOL..

Cathie,,THANKS,,she is the "best" puppy,,(altho I'm sure some couldn't put up with her wild ways LOL) She's getting darker by the day, I swear if she were lose in the woods someone would think she was a wolf ! I like those blocky heads too,,my male is a typical East German blocky headed boy,,(he's out of Pam's Wasdy)
masi, is going to be more feminine looking I think,,which is fine by me..She's a real "tomboy" LOL

Good luck with your puppy,,the puppy days go by sooooooooo fast,,I'm not missing those midnite potty trips,,but I am missing those cute little fuzzy lap puppies,,now she's a BIG lap puppy!
Diane


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane,

Max and Drake both love their fans. I have fans on their crates in the van and I have fans on the floor and Max is under one all the time. I also take fans to put on them when their in a crate at trials.

Drake just got his nails done today, after testing him with a dremel for just two times I decied to do his nails today. I had no problems at all, i just did a nail, gave a treat, did a nail, gave a treat. He never once tried to get away. (got to love that).

I just went up stairs to get something and turned around and Drake was right behind me (his first stairs). Not something I approve of in a pup but was proud of him for being so bold. (guess we will be keeping that door close from no on).

Drake seems to be very sound so far))))


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh must be genetic! with the fan thing,,Masi is fine about her nails to,,altho she reminds me of my aussie Jynx,,"don't brush me, I like being a "pig" dog!" LOL...we're working on that one !

Here she is tonite, laying on my deck,,you probably can't see it, but I had the broom out, sweeping the deck and she was attacking it, so I let her have it,,she'd take it off the deck dragging it around, then I'd tell her to bring it back and she would,,I think she's saying she doesn't want me to sweep ! LOL (ok by me!)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Masi is adorable. The broom monster hehehe. Drake will go out of his way to drag the broom or mop all over the house. Max use to pull the vaccum right out of my hand and run across the room before i could stop him.

Masi is getting really dark. i knew she would get dark but i had no idea she would get this dark


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Wanda,

Let me know about the next trials - I have my DIGITAL!!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think I am in love with Masi!!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Kathy, I had a really hard time shipping Masi, I was just sooooo in love with her but I knew Masi was just what Diane was looking for and that she would be going into the best home ever and I was right. As much as I love Drake and wouldnt part with him I would take Masi back without a doubt (as I would any of my pups).

Sue I would love for you to take pictures of Max and I would have Drake with me at the next trial which on Oct. 2-5 in Tennessee. Hope to see you there.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Diane Masi is a beautiful pup, I am really in love with the Black sables myself as you can see I have a few.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

chuck you have some gorgeous dogs as well !! Masi's color was a 'bonus" (tho I am partial to those dark dogs)..She is one smart puppy,,I hope my brain can stay one step ahead of her, tho there are days I doubt it LOL..

Wanda,,well unless you stop by and visit on your next trip up north,, masi girl is now a "yankee" dog vs a southern belle )))))

Hey Kathy,,time for another puppy?? LOL Doesn't Havoc need a buddy??? I think wanda is repeating this breeding ))))))))) 
diane

thanks Diane


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh good god no!!! (Rolling on the floor)

With Kayos and her hips I will have my hands full for some time thank you very much!!! 

But I will consider it in about 3 or 4 more years!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kathy,,it can definately be daunting having multiple dogs especially when everyone lives in the house! LOL

I hadn't had a puppy in 9 years,,my goodness it was culture shock..I keep saying,,"I don't remember this BITING? LOL" 

I'm with ya tho,,I won't be getting another dog for a few years,,I am having way to much fun with this one,,if I had two of them, I'd be ready for the funny farm LOL
diane


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane I told you she would be a smart one, as is every pup Max has sired. I'm getting the same feedback on the pups no matter who the female is.

I find myself watching Drake and he will do something and I will say OMG I remember when Max did that.

Oh and BTW I may be up that way sooner then you think, Pam is wanting me to enter Max is something up there. I'm sure buy late spring early summer next year.

Kathy I agree with Diane, you need one of these pups


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll come see you in 4 years!!!! Don't go anywhere!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Wanda,

On the calender. Will try - the WUSV is the next week and Gabor is going up that weekend to Cinci (He is on the team with Enzo).

Will be practicing at the Regionals in Cinci as well


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sue, 

tell Gabor I said kick butt, let me know how it goes. I want pictures.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

I recommend Jeff and Pat Lund of Schneiden Fels German Shepherds.

They are fair and honest. As a breeder myself what I admire most about them is their passion for the breed. They are good people. They have been breeding for decades, they know GSD inside and out. You will get a good dog from them you will also have excelletn support from your breeder for a lifetime.

http://www.schneidenfels.com


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Are you looking for show are working? Jeff and pat are mostly showlines.

I really like like Max (Wanda's dog). I like dogs that have that drive and focus, but can handle themselves in a very crowded setting and be mauled by a 4 year old. 

Diane Seaman breeds rarely, but very nice breeding program.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Sue Max really liked you and your daughter. He would have loved to been able to spend more time with your daughter to play.


----------

